# Never ending fights



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Kia and Lila (mom and daughter) are really the best friends. They love one another like you wouldn't believe. 
But their best game is the fight. They can play it for hour or more. In the morning or evening... doesn't matter to them  and they play this game pretty much since Lila was born. 
Fighting for a stick or something else, they always find some excuse. Or they would play it, just to get some run, when it's too cold outside.
Pictures may seem like there is who knows what going on, but it's just a game, and they never hurt each other. 
Anyhow, these shots were done this morning and were done on a high speed shutter setting, otherwise you wouldn't even see these face expressions, because they run and jump and try to get each other on the ground so fast, that on default shutter setting you wouldn't see much... it's amazing to watch. 
Ah, and once again, I assure you, it's nothing more than the game, pictures just seem scary , they would never hurt each other. It's the same as when we were kids, pretending we are fighting, but it was really just a game we played 























































Joe :wavey:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Great shots! Those teeth look so fierce, don't they?


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

Awesome photos! There is something "not right" about a golden wrinkling it's nose and showing it's teeth - just doesn't look right! I'll bet they have a blast.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

I absolutely love them! They make such scary faces when they're playing!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, they do, but these are expressions I would never even knew they had, if there wasn't for a camera...
Well, I would, but it's so fast, it wouldn't look so scary


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

Those pics are great, but it's a good thing we know they're only playing, that is scary!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

GReat shots!
Your are an inspiration for me to get to know my camera a bit better!
I just get blurry faces!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like my two going at it! They play like this til they drop. Every now & then they get skin but for the most part it's just all teeth and nudging. If one of them yelps, then they stop for a few seconds and then right back at it. If someone would pass by, they'd think there was a major dog fight going on. But they wouldn't hurt one another for the world.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I love those pictures. They look like they are being mean, but they are just playing. Normally, this all goes on without us seeing it. Great shots Joe!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Those pictures could be Cosmo and Samson....with their coloring too. That's exactly how Cosmo and Samson play, non stop. I'll have to see if I can get some pictures of it....


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm so glad to know that other dogs play like this too!! It's all Denali and Gretzky want to do when they're in the house...they have similar scary expressions, along with growling and biting each other's cheeks! I am just glad to know they aren't freaks...at least too much anyway!

Great pictures Joe...they capture the moments perfectly!


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

They look like 2 very happy dogs...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks guys, I know some people would consider twice before posting such pictures, but I knew others with more than 1 dog have similar experiences. And most of us also know, this is perfectly normal behaviour. It they had 2 arms like we do, they would probably just wrestle for fun


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Great shots.If I didn't know better,i would wonder.L


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Millie and Pearl play the same way and there is alot of groaning going on too. We call it bitey face.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Awesome pics, Joe! Carson and MacGyver do the same thing....ALL THE TIME!!! It's really funny watching Carson trying to be fierce, cuz he's such a sweetheart.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

ahaha this pictures are hilarious, and so vicious! thanks


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Those a GREAT pictures. i know what you mean about getting facial expressions with a great camera. Twenty Five years ago i had a great camera and i took pictures of my youngest brother playing high school baseball. he was the catcher. i got that high speed film and caught picture of him so twisted and bent you would never know a person could get like that. I got one of him throwing out a runner going to 2ed base and the ball has just left his hand and is "hanging there' in mid air and his body is so twisted you wouldn't think he could have thrown the ball, much less be accurate. Got some wonderful pictures of my boys diving off the diving board and just hitting the water. But alas that camer is gone and i never replaced it with an another expesnive camera.


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Such vicious pups! lol When Sandy played w/her golden buddy Dusty, they called it 'playing Lion King'. Just horsing around, and unlike when kids do it, nobody got hurt. 

Thanks for sharing the photos - they're great!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I finally got a few of Cosmo and Samson playing, too. Could almost be Kia and Lila. They are constantly playing like this.....


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

those are great, Rick. I especially like the face Cosmo is making in the middle one. Hilarious!


----------



## goldencrazy (Dec 15, 2005)

Those are great shots, Joe. When Tabitha and Magic play like that, we call it "Indoor (or Outdoor) Kung Fu Fighting.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> those are great, Rick. I especially like the face Cosmo is making in the middle one. Hilarious!


And like Joe said.....it's neverending. They just never quit. 

I went home for lunch today, and they were so happy to see me come in the door....but their greeting me ended abruptly when Cosmo decided it was time for the attack again. So just like that, they were wrestling again....

It's funny to me that we were worried about Samson and Cosmo getting along when we brought Cosmo home the first time. Watching them now, you'd think they were littermates....


----------

